# Garter snake problem



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.asktheexterminator.com/wild_animals/Garter_Snakes.shtml


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

It would be a shame to hurt them after all they are keeping the mice population down. OTH you can't have scared seniors. I think the snakes are just as scared and really don't want to go in their units. 
I hope you can just leave them alone, but I think they habitat together


----------



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree with not killing them. It's just they are so close to her door-about 4 feet- that they're scared to death the snakes will slip into the apt.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I had a family of garter snakes living under my shingles and above my sill beam. I had no idea until I built a deck, and a dozen or so snakes exited when I cut the siding to install the ledger board. I happen to like snakes, so it was not a problem. I can tell you that in 21 years in my house, despite living in very close proximity to many garter snakes, I have never seen one in my house. Your snakes may be more adventurous.

I understand that many people are terrified of snakes, however garter snakes are not likely to bite, since they are small and prefer mice. It would be a different matter if you had Burmese pythons on the loose, and unfortunately Florida is apparently now full of them, along with lots of other nasty creatures, but garter snakes are really far down on the list of dangerous things in the wild.


----------

